# Aulonocara Red Rubin showing off



## Malawi_Marc (Mar 13, 2009)




----------



## BRANT13 (Feb 18, 2009)

nice photos :thumb: how big is he?


----------



## Malawi_Marc (Mar 13, 2009)

BRANT13 said:


> nice photos :thumb: how big is he?


Thanks, he's about 3.5"


----------



## BRANT13 (Feb 18, 2009)

still a youngster then huh?.....how big will he get?


----------



## Malawi_Marc (Mar 13, 2009)

He should grow to about 5"


----------



## BRANT13 (Feb 18, 2009)

sweet stuff.....*** never owned peacocks just mbuna....i love the colors of peacocks...or am i mistaken and this is a hap?


----------



## danielratti (Feb 17, 2008)

No its a peacock.


----------



## Jab240 (Jun 24, 2007)

Technically, Peacocks are Haps.


----------



## danielratti (Feb 17, 2008)

Technically they are seperated into 2 diffrent groups so they are but they are not.


----------



## F8LBITEva (Nov 9, 2007)

great shots. Hes going to be a stunner. Is he kept with females?


----------



## Malawi_Marc (Mar 13, 2009)

He has 1 female


----------



## danielratti (Feb 17, 2008)

Would it be weird if I had a tattoo of a peacock on my shoulder?


----------



## BRANT13 (Feb 18, 2009)

danielratti said:


> Would it be weird if I had a tattoo of a peacock on my shoulder?


the coloring might be hard to get right...but im sure itd look sweet.


----------



## danielratti (Feb 17, 2008)

It is going in with my half sleeve i just haven't had the time or money to get it finished.


----------



## BRANT13 (Feb 18, 2009)

ya...just as i thought its gonna be hard to get all those colors mashed in there and not fade....how old is ures?


----------



## danielratti (Feb 17, 2008)

almost 2 years but also its been cut open twice. Its a long story


----------



## BRANT13 (Feb 18, 2009)

lol that sucks.....ya *** got a koi and was also thinking of gettin some sort of mbuna on my leg but *** got soo many i wanna get its hard to pick which ones next


----------



## danielratti (Feb 17, 2008)

Yeah i have my upper arm done too its all going to go together in a half sleave someday. I just hate getting my armpit and between the muscle tattooed on the inside of the arm.


----------



## BRANT13 (Feb 18, 2009)

ya that doesnt feel too pretty....i thought the top of my shoulder hurt the worst next to the side of the torso


----------



## danielratti (Feb 17, 2008)

I sept through 3 of mine. My chest i think was the worst...


----------



## Malawi_Marc (Mar 13, 2009)

like the way its turned into a tatoo thread


----------



## danielratti (Feb 17, 2008)

HAHAHA oops.


----------



## Malawi_Marc (Mar 13, 2009)

its ok *** got a few myself but no fish ones


----------

